# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes )  01/07/11 : UCT v4.23 Released - 4 IMEI, MTK 6252, Boot v3.1108, MStar 8533c, Fw v1.56

## mohamed73

*--------========= UCT Box Major Release v4.23 =========-----------*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    New *Version 4.23* has been released for *UCT Box*. Includes UCT *Fusion v1.70* & UCT Box *Firmware Upgrade v1.56*Please download it from official support area at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Make sure to uninstall all previous versions before installing it.     *New in UCT Setup v4.23:*  *New features:* [SPD] Large Page Nand Flash Supported[SPD] Nand Write Flash Improved[SPD] 4 IMEI Rebuild[MTK] MT6252 Supported[MTK] Boot v3.1108 Added[MTK] ST Family NAND Program Improved in InternalRam[MTK] 4 IMEI rebuild in Tracker mode[MTK] NV Backup Speed Improved[MTK] Netword Unlock[MStar] MSW8533c Supported[MStar] Thief Protect Unlock[All Chips] Support New NOR Flash MX69GL640EAXGW[All Chips] Support New NAND Flash TC58NVG0S3AFT_3  *Bug fixes:* [SPD] Fixed WriteFlash Error[UNI] Some Tiny Bug Fixed      *UCT Box - The Best Box for SpreadTrum Phones* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Br.
Naman
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Mirror 1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Mirror 2: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Mirror 3: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Mirror 4: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

